# Nyassachromis boadzulu?



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

These were purchased as "Mylochromis boadzulu" but now that we've had them for awhile, and they've colored up, I'm beginning to think they are Nyassachromis boadzulu. Thoughts?


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

In the top pic, the female is below the male (with the lateral line). The others, with 3 spots, are Hemitilapia oxyrynchus.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Since there's no _Mylochromis_ species named _boadzulu_, I would guess that the seller simply put the wrong genus name on the fish. There is a _Mylochromis_ from Boadzulu, _M. ensatus_, but your fish matches the _Nyassachromis boadzulu_.


----------

